# Hair loss on tail :(



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

I have recently noticed Minnie has lost some hair on her tail  and I'm unsure what it is ! 

She's been frontlined for ticks and fleas with the combo one! I automatically thought it could be fleas but would she loose hair? And I thought it would be impossible because she's been treated and the vet checked her out last week! 

Has anyone seen anything like this before?


Thanks x x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

How old is Minnie?? Demodex mites can cause hair loss...they are passed from Mother to baby and can only be seen under a microscope..


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Minnie is 9 weeks now, ok thank you very much! 

Do you know how they can be treated? 

Very much appreciated x


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm just really concerened too that the little bit of hair she has lost wont grow back. 
I'm know I'm probably over reacting, poor little thing  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

if you are worried...pop into the vet...if they can only be seen under a microscope I would give them a call.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

I think I will take her to the vets just to be on the safe side! Thank you 
She's fine in herself but I'll run her to the vets anyway x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It can be many other things...demodex can also be called puppy mange but having read a bit more it seems more likely to affect the head or legs...often puppies will outgrow it as their immune systems mature or and intensive course of Advocate may be prescribed.
As Amanda says - take a trip to the vet to put your mind at rest...good luck xx


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Iv booked her in at the vets tomorrow so hopefully that'll all go ok! 

Thank you all for your advice, very much appreciated x x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes, Please give us an update tomorrow.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Where I livery my horse one of their terriers has a tail which is bald on top! She is fine there is no explanation so I guess it is wait ans see.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

I took Minnie to the vets this morning about her tail and the vet said all was fine! It turns out she has been nibbling her tail and trying to pull the hair out of her tail! Whet a little sausage lol! The vet said because her puppy fur is so delicate she'll loose it very easily! 

So nothing to worry about me, me just being to over protective of her lol x x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pleased to hear it is nothing more serious...had you notice her nibbling??


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you! So am I! 

I haven't seen her nibbling actually! She must of had a cheeky nibble during the night or when my backs turned lol! If I saw her do it I would of probably known that was the cause! But atleast I now know and I have the fun job of trying to stop her getting at her tail anymore! x x


----------

